
Star Trek's original Uhura is going on a NASA mission - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/3/9090201/star-trek-nichelle-nichols-nasa-sofia
======
shawndumas
[https://www.starpower.co/posts/42/nichelle-
nichols/photo](https://www.starpower.co/posts/42/nichelle-nichols/photo)

